# Cloud Shards Accepting Alipay and Bitcoin



## concerto49 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sydney, AU - April 21, 2015 - Cloud Shards will now be accepting Alipay and Bitcoin (in addition to credit cards and Paypal). These new payment options should help many that need an alternative from Paypal. Credit card payments now provide instant response times. No more delays on payment confirmation!

More to come.


----------

